# John Clarke pics from UKBFF Dorchester



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's some pics of John from yesterday

Much inproved from last year and even though he was not contested I think that anyone in that class would have had their hands full.

We all had dinner afterwards and John was very pleased with how he looked.

Unfortunately the show was not very well attended which was a shame seeing as all the class winners got a years sponsorship from DOrian Yates supplements which equates to about £3000.

One thing I was a bit suprised at is that the show did an Overall trophy ONLY for the CLassic Classes.

But of a kick in the teeth for the other guys. Considering the poor attendance at the show I hope that next year there will be an overall for ALL male athletes or I doubt many will attend.

Personally if I had done this show as originally planned I would have been well p*ssed off to have travelled all that way and not even get a shot at the overall trophy.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

He looks awsome. Congrate to him

what class did he do?? Kev.

Ps tom good look for your show.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

looking good !

Well done John.

S


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello John

You look great in the pics, back looks awesome

Shame the show was a bit of a let down but congrats anyway.

Bring on the British!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

:thumb: Looking pretty damn impressive!!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone I have been totally shocked with the well wishes and it has really given me a massive lift. This board has some great memebers and I cant thank you all enough for your kind words it does make a massive difference.

I was really pleased with the way I looked yesterday, BIG thank you to Tom he was a massive help. He has guided my prep from start to finish and yesterday he checked on me constantly from the beginning of the day (despite having an exam) right through to the show and it worked a treat. Each bit of Toms advice was bang on and my condition got better and better over the last 48 hrs before the show, despite me 5hitting myself eating my HUGE pre night show meal with a pint of coke as instructed by the man himself:tongue:

I was dissapointed with the turnout yesterday especially as I worked so hard for the show and wanted to be up against a large class BUT I have to take the positives which are:

1. One year ago I came 2nd in a show and got honest feedback from a couple of the judges afterwards to see where I could of improved. Both gave me honest Constructive advice and told me that my back was very weak and really let me down which I totally agree with. The last year I have worked on this area and was really happy when I saw the pics yesterday and I got some very good feedback from people who I have massive respect for and tell it like it is.

2. I was really happy with my condition and I now know what works best for me which me and Tom can use for the British finals. However last night I took in around another 700 grams carbs yesterday and I look even tighter this am especially around my glutes amazing what a x3 protein bars, 4 cans of coke, large mixed grill, apple crumble and custard and a cheese cake can do for you 

3. I have qualified for the Britain which means I can now have a crack at the best in my class.

4. I actually feel like a bodybuilder today after seeing my pics 

As you can see above yesterday I had a bit of a blow out after the show and have had a few treats today. But back to the diet tomorrow starting with 5 am cardio and will give everything for the next 8 weeks until the Brits with Tom's guidance and to be honest I cant wait.

Thanks again guys:thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> He looks awsome. Congrate to him
> 
> what class did he do?? Kev.
> 
> Ps tom good look for your show.


Hi Kev thanks for the comment mate. I did the inter under 80kg.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

looking good bro!!!


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Well done mate, excellent condition, your going to do great at the British.

What are the full results?


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Nice one john.. :thumb:

Looking good in the pictures,,

Liked the rear pose picture


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

50kg said:


> Well done mate, excellent condition, your going to do great at the British.
> 
> What are the full results?


Thanks 50kg and Scottswald. The full pics from all class winners should be out today. I'll keep my eyes open and post up when they come out. The first timer who won yesterday was VERY good he was 22 and came in at 97kg in good condition.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations on the result clarkey looking great in the above pictures without sounding bit gaylish your abs look absolutely brilliant, definitely seeing mass improvement since your current avatar :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you look brilliant mate, well done


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats mate


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

amjad.khan said:


> Congratulations on the result clarkey looking great in the above pictures without sounding bit gaylish your abs look absolutely brilliant, definitely seeing mass improvement since your current avatar :thumbup1:


Amjad thanks for the comment mate!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> really pleased for you mate. You really did work damn hard for this and you should be very proud of the physique you presented (looked awesome)
> 
> Bet it's going to be a nice feeling walking back in the gym eh?
> 
> ...


Hilly, Kezz thanks Guys!!!

Colin you are a gent my friend thank you for your support. Going in the gym is going to be sweet after all the stick ive received over the last year but sometimes action is better than words, im really fired up for the Brits cant wait to get in the gym tomorrow and come in better this time for the finals.

Your turn next my friend I will be there to give you some support. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

hey clarkey well done fella.... what are your plans what with the british being (relatively) close.... are you going to stay lean or what?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> hey clarkey well done fella.... what are your plans what with the british being (relatively) close.... are you going to stay lean or what?


Thanks mate. Yes back to the diet tomorrow gym and cardio x2 per day as before got 8 weeks to come in peeled. Will have Sat refeeds as usual so come Fridays I will be looking forward to that again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

ah very interesting.... will you be planning on being any more ripped as it doesn't look from the photos like you could have dropped much more (although i suppose there is always room for improvement!).... or is it more of a maintenance thing....? cheers mate.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> ah very interesting.... will you be planning on being any more ripped as it doesn't look from the photos like you could have dropped much more (although i suppose there is always room for improvement!).... or is it more of a maintenance thing....? cheers mate.


Me and Tom had a chat yesterday and the only place for it to come off is abit on the glutes. Although I was pleased with them yesterday I want them peeled for the final and present my best package.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats Clarky, Looking real good bro.


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

i agree with the rest u look in great shape!!

How much do u weigh???


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Me and Tom had a chat yesterday and the only place for it to come off is abit on the glutes. Although I was pleased with them yesterday I want them peeled for the final and present my best package.


ah right.... well best of luck mate for the british.... will be rooting for you


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Big congratulations mate, you look awesome, :thumb:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

well done mate you looked great.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

As John said, he got a comment last year that he 'had no back' well that certainly has been thrown out of the window now.

Obviously we've learned now what works for John and Im glad to say that we didnt bother with diuretics so he came in absoultely full as a house and tight as hell. We also know he can handle more carbs.

So a little adjustment for the finals but nothing major.

John is a real pleasure to work with, he follows the guidance to the letter and has reaped the results, those who have dieted will know the feeling of 'last minute miracles' which can affect your mind but Im glad to say that John held his nerve and didnt waver from the plan.

Awesome result mate.

John and I are doing a photoshoot at Paul Booths gym on Wednesday which we are both really looking forward to. Since I'll be 4 days depleted by then I'll have to cane a whole bottle of Liquid Fury to look as full as him lol.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

look very good in the pics mate

very impressive


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, mate!!

Really pleased for you. You've got great backing with Tom.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Pics aren't loading for me but well done anyway Clarkey.

Any guess on how much needs to come off for the finals to be peeled?

I'll have a nosey through the UKBFF site around December time when they finally get them up. Lol. :whistling:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

look in very good nick there mate .. lot of detail in your back and your abs are excellent


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awsome well done Clarkey ive been slacking and missed a few threads on here been busy are you going to watch any shows before the british mate?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Great improvement. I can't find your other thread with your previous photos on and your avi has changed - can you do a comparison photo? Back detail looks spot on.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

well done mate looking really good, and you have such a great attiude

i wish you all the best for your next show go get them


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

all your muscles really matured much denser looking

well done bro


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

rightyho said:


> Pics aren't loading for me but well done anyway Clarkey.
> 
> Any guess on how much needs to come off for the finals to be peeled?
> 
> I'll have a nosey through the UKBFF site around December time when they finally get them up. Lol. :whistling:


Hi Keith good to hear from you mate. I actually took in alot of sugars after the show from protein bars and also had a big mix grill, apple pie and family size Carbury's wholenut  yesterday I woke up much fuller and tighter especially around the glutes and had visable lines through them. So after talking to Tom we will be taking in more carbs in the carb up before the Brits..back to the diet today 5am cardio done, just staring at turkey and Brocolli my next meal


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

pob80 said:


> Awsome well done Clarkey ive been slacking and missed a few threads on here been busy are you going to watch any shows before the british mate?


Hi mate good to see you back on the board!! yes I will be going to the show on Sunday at Kent to watch Tom will you be there mate?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> look in very good nick there mate .. lot of detail in your back and your abs are excellent


Thanks Mars you new avvy looks awsome mate!!!



TH&S said:


> Great improvement. I can't find your other thread with your previous photos on and your avi has changed - can you do a comparison photo? Back detail looks spot on.


TH&S thanks for the comment. When I get home tonight I will post some back shots from my show last year so you can see the difference.



greg fear said:


> well done mate looking really good, and you have such a great attiude
> 
> i wish you all the best for your next show go get them


Hi Greg good to hear from you, hope all is ok with you. Thanks for the comment hope to see you back in full swing of things soon mate.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Pics loaded this morning.

Your back looks fookin wicked mate, great separation and vascularity. :thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello mate! You looked tremendous buddy.. You should be very pleased with your progress! Head down again now!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

nice one mate, congrats!!, what tan did you use?


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi John

Sorry a bit late joining this post.

You looked great Saturday, was a pity that you had no-one to stand against. You would definetely have been a force to be reckoned with had there been a tough class

Also a pity you had to wait around for the overall that never materialised!!

Thanks for you offer of the gym to tan in for the British. I'll be in touch soon about that.

Good luck with your Britsh prep. :thumbup1:

Kx

www.showtan.co.uk


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

karenmarillier said:


> Hi John
> 
> Sorry a bit late joining this post.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen and Massive thank you for my tan on Saturday which I have to say was the best money I ever spent!! Anyone that has any shows coming up trust me and take advantage of Karen's service as it is top class and takes away so much stress. Karen checked on me throughout the day ensuring my tan was ok and kept a check on the time to ensure the glaze was applied just right before pumping up.

I can honestly say that I will only now compete at a show that Karen is attending as the tan made such a difference. After 12 weeks hard graft the last thing you want is to mess things up by not tanning correctly. Both Karen and Harold were great on Sat and could not have met two nicer people. After speaking to Harold I have nothing but respect for him after he told me that he has dieted and kept his condition for the past year doing guest spots and I thought 12 weeks was hard.

Give me a shout Karen when your ready to come to Notts and I'll show you the venue I was on about....and book me in for a tan please 

John


----------



## beastrg (Aug 18, 2006)

congrats mate and great attitude u have!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done mate, massive improvements from last year, you should be really proud of what you have achieved. Not many people can say they have stood on the British stage at Nottingham, it a really special place and a day you will never forget.

Best of luck with the next 9 weeks, it might seem like an age but believe me it will zoom past.

When you are in the condition you are in now you want that time to go fast but when you are in the condition I am in I want it to go real slow!!!LOL

Anyway well done again and well done to Tom for helping you gain your qualification, the next 9 weeks is all about getting freaky conditioning. You may not be the biggest guy but you can be the most conditioned, and as we all know at the British that is what its all about and gets highly rewarded!!

All the best

J


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

supercell said:


> Well done mate, massive improvements from last year, you should be really proud of what you have achieved. Not many people can say they have stood on the British stage at Nottingham, it a really special place and a day you will never forget.
> 
> Best of luck with the next 9 weeks, it might seem like an age but believe me it will zoom past.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you James and thanks for the kind words of encouragement. Today was head down and back to diet and cardio as the plan is freaky conditioning :lol: and im not gonna stop until I get there im under strict orders from Tom. Look forward to seeing you guest pose on Sunday mate:thumbup1:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

clarkey said:


> Hi mate good to see you back on the board!! yes I will be going to the show on Sunday at Kent to watch Tom will you be there mate?


Hey mate I will be there going down with a couple of others be cool to catch up down there.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

You look great mate, congrats!!!

Lovely shape and great condition, look forward to seeing you at the brits


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just one thing after looking at your pics again and its something I learnt from Auntie Kimberley.

When you are short in stature (as we are) choose high cut trunks. I noticed you wearing yours on your hips (below your lower oblique line). It makes a massive difference if the trunks follow your lower oblique line and makes the whole physique look more balanced and makes your legs look longer.

The opposite applies if you are tall with long legs.

It may sound Like I am being picky but believe me the difference it makes to the look of a physique is amazing....Try it, take some pics (of both ways) and then tell me if I'm wrong!!

All these little things make up a champions physique and make a difference when against other great Bbers

J


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

supercell said:


> Just one thing after looking at your pics again and its something I learnt from Auntie Kimberley.
> 
> When you are short in stature (as we are) choose high cut trunks. I noticed you wearing yours on your hips (below your lower oblique line). It makes a massive difference if the trunks follow your lower oblique line and makes the whole physique look more balanced and makes your legs look longer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip James will def change that and I see what you mean, I dont think your being picky at all its great to receive advice from people who have been there and done it. Really appreciate the advice mate thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

No problem, pleased to help.

J


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

I just wanted to say that the Dorchester show as my first evr competiton and I didnt know what to expect or what. Just wanted to say that John was such a nice person back stage, and got rid of my fears of everyone being idiots! and he looked awsome. Just such as shame the contest was so poorly supported!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

j1mshere said:


> I just wanted to say that the Dorchester show as my first evr competiton and I didnt know what to expect or what. Just wanted to say that John was such a nice person back stage, and got rid of my fears of everyone being idiots! and he looked awsome.
> 
> Just such as shame the contest was so poorly supported!


Thanks mate thats really nice of you. You looked excellent and have a great physique even the people who came to support me were shouting for you in your class give it 100% from now to the final I think you will do great...meet you at the bar afterwards for half a protein shake and 10 vodka's :thumb:


----------

